
Show HN: Chatty – analyze texts to and from your friends - lpage
https://github.com/klittlepage/chatty/
======
everdev
README is pretty vague and says it "analyzes" text messages. In what way?
There's no examples of the analysis it outputs.

~~~
jammaloo
Agreed, it does need a better README. Checking the code, it seems the metrics
generated are defined here:

[https://github.com/klittlepage/chatty/blob/master/chatty/ana...](https://github.com/klittlepage/chatty/blob/master/chatty/analysis/metrics.py)

So it's mostly character analysis (word and message length, emojis). The
interesting two metrics, in my mind, and the percentage of positive and
negative sentiments in the messages.

------
wingerlang
Nice. I was just downloading manually chats from LINE app to try something
like this a few days ago.

I know that there used to be an SQLite database accessible, but it seems to be
gone now and I've searched everywhere (incl. hidden folders in iCloud) but
it's nowhere to be found. Have you done any research on it?

Also LINE doesn't seem to sync the (historical only, maybe) chats between
macOS application and the iOS application - making the history not exactly
true. When I can even get the messages that is.

------
jo_choih
The NLP nerd in me loves this! I'm curious, though. Do you have an agenda?
Where do you see this going?

~~~
lpage
Nope, just an evening hack :)

As for what's next, I'm adding time as a dimension for analysis, entity
recognition, and an .mbox source for e-mail. That aside, feature requests and
PRs welcome!

------
chatmasta
I don't have conda installed on my mac so I tried for a bit to get this
working in a docker file based on continuumio/anaconda3. But `conda env
create` keeps returning an error: ResolvePackageNotFound for appnope 0.1.0
py36_3 (the first package in environment.yml, so probably symptom of a larger
problem).

Wasn't able to get it working, but it looks cool.

~~~
lpage
I'm not sure about that error specifically, but I just simplified the
environment.yml file s.t. only direct project dependencies are included. Hope
that helps!

~~~
kalefranz
Including only direct dependencies without build numbers should take care of
the problem.

------
lpage
Hi, author here. Happy to answer any questions. Check out the notebook itself
for a sample analysis. If you're on mobile, make sure to request it as a
desktop site or GitHub will render it raw.

